# Kahr CW9 thin rail has a nick



## T.E. Ramsey (Jun 14, 2010)

My kahr CW9 has a nick on one of the thin steel rails molded into the frame. Both rails also look a little worn. Also the frame and slide do not seem to be tight and when I slowly pull the trigger I can see the slide lifting up away from the frame a little at the end of the barrel. Are any or these things a reason to be concerned? I have never had a Kahr before and I bought it used but I can return it.Thanks for any input.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Have you shot the gun yet? Does it shoot were you are pointing and eeject the spent shells ok? A used gun with the rails looking a little worn seems to be logical to me. The nick...... I would really have to see to know weather it should be a concern. I have never pulled the trigger and looked at the end of the barrel before......I don't think I am going to now either. There is a slight gap at the top of the barrel between the slide and the barrel.

Good luck the CW9 is a very nice gun!

RCG


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

The "nick" is supposed to be there.

It is an alignment mark for the rails when placed in the molding machine for the frame.


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

From Kahrs website.

There is a chip in the metal guide rail of my polymer pistol. Is this normal?

A. This is a witness mark for the polymer frame manufacturer and is present by design


----------



## linksrds (Jun 15, 2010)

they all have them,,,


----------

